

Design for programmers - adamnemecek
http://method.ac

======
normloman
Programmers are not an alien species that needs special instructions catered
to their profession. They're regular people, who learn the same way anyone
does: by doing.

This website wastes time talking about how programmers are analytical people,
and can't hope to understand design without special teaching methods. Let's
end this myth. Programmers are not inherently more logical and analytical than
other people (Lots of jobs require logic, even design jobs). Programmers are
normal people who learned a skill.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Design is also a very experiential field: you don't learn how to do good
design, you eventually get good at it by doing it a lot. It helps to know some
basics before getting started, but most of what design school does is force
you to do a lot.

~~~
jiggy2011
That sounds exactly like programming.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Or any profession really - you have to put in the time. Which is why expecting
a good designer to be a good dev or vice versa is kind of outlandish.

------
duopixel
Co-founder here, sorry to let you know this course will no longer be. So many
things have happened since we had this idea, it's been difficult to even
change the homepage to reflect this. I'll put up a placeholder homepage asap.

------
dethstar
Interesting, I guess since I'm used to seeing sites for programming for
designers a lot.

There's something that looks a little weird:
[http://i.imgur.com/BIbGxZUl.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/BIbGxZUl.jpg) I'm on
Firefox 32 using Ubuntu.

------
nikaspran
While this is a pretty fun idea, it's pretty much dead:

=================

Hi <...>,

I'm glad that you find it amazing but we have Method on hold for now. We are
focusing on other projects we think will work better.

Thanks for your kind words,

Maria.

mariamunuera.com

=================

I got this response after I sent an email asking for any status updates
sometime in April. Unfortunate.

------
geoffbrown2014
Very cool, I did the font one. I found myself first adjusting the leaders
based on how well the letter looked to my eye and could easily get into the
80+% range. But when I tried to use my analytical eye by lining up the
dimension leaders, I dropped a solid 10 points. Guess I have a fair eye, but
no skill. Thanks for posting.

------
adamnemecek
Even though it still hasn't launched, I posted this since I thought that the
design games at the bottom of the page were cool.

------
oliv__
I don't think that design (or programming) is for everyone though. You can
only learn so much

~~~
AnonJ
What do you mean. I dont get it. It's just a skill, as everything else.

------
viktorppt
It is much needed course but it really doesn't compare with Codecademy's
beginner course.

The design games were very vague and had no clear objective. I guess it is a
bit harder to gamify something that is more subjective and "looser" in nature

~~~
teleclimber
I played the kerning game. It's true they don't give you any instruction on
what good kerning is, so if you've never been exposed to the concept you have
to discover it by failing through it.

~~~
hatethis
87% :D

------
arnvald
Although different in nature (less interactive, more articles), HackDesign
course is worth mentioning. I learned a lot there:
[https://hackdesign.org/lessons](https://hackdesign.org/lessons)

------
general_failure
Very interested. Are there any courses already out there that can teach basic
design?

~~~
adamnemecek
This book is pretty good [http://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-Reverse-
Engineering-Bea...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-Reverse-Engineering-
Beauty/dp/1119998956)

Also, the other day I came across this pretty exhaustive blog post
[https://medium.com/@karenxcheng/how-to-get-a-job-as-a-
design...](https://medium.com/@karenxcheng/how-to-get-a-job-as-a-designer-
without-going-to-design-school-bad8cdb67068)

~~~
jlmendezbonini
Kadavy's book is great. I also highly recommend it.

I'm of the analytical type of people and his book does a great job explaining
fundamental design concepts in a very logical way.

